
Dell XPS 13 – Developer Edition with 1080p and 16 GB RAM - I_am_tiberius
Does anyone know why Dell does not offer a combination of 1080p screen and 16 GB of RAM in their XPS 13 developer edition sortiment?<p>On Linux I feel it&#x27;s still more convenient to have a 1080p screen.
======
kojeovo
It does? The res is higher than 1080p and scales down to it.

~~~
JimmyAustin
I think 4K panels inherently suck more power than 1080p panels, even if you
downscale. Not sure what the ratio is though.

~~~
dontbenebby
How much battery time are you gaining with a 1080p screen?

Agressive ad blocking (eg: DNS throuigh a piHole) and using a more bare bones
window manager instead of Gnome/KDE (I'm fond of XFCE) would probably gain a
lot of battery back.

